# Kometa



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

i have had this one for a while too thought i would post a picture of it have not seen many on here it is rose gold plate with see though back auto










bowie


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

I've not seen that one before. Very distinctive.

Size?

The pusher changes the date?

Nice addition too your collection. Well done.


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Interesting!

That's the first Slava 'Speedometer' that I've seen badged as a Kometa. Kometa was a brand created by Slava Design, a semi-independent design bureau working within the 2nd Moscow Watch Factory prior to its closure. All the other Kometas that I've seen have had Chinese movements, so it's good to see this one even if it is a badge engineering exercise. The Speedometer was the first new Slava after they got reestablished in their new shop, assembling watches from their existing stock of movements.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Alexus said:


> I've not seen that one before. Very distinctive.
> 
> Size?
> 
> ...


the size is width with crown 42.50,39.00 without,hight 14.50. lugs 20.00mm










bowie

yes the pusher changes the date


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Wow; that's really nice - something distinctively different.

I'm a sucker for rose gold, too...


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

There's something about the combination of hour markers and minute numerals that I like.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Robert said:


> There's something about the combination of hour markers and minute numerals that I like.


Me too, the numerals remind me of the speedo in the two old minis that I had. Went of to Uni and came back one Easter to find that my mum had given them away!














:cry2:


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

blackandgolduk said:


> Went of to Uni and came back one Easter to find that my mum had given them away!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mum sold mine to a scrappy for a tenner 

She thought she'd done well (and she had)


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Robert said:


> blackandgolduk said:
> 
> 
> > Went of to Uni and came back one Easter to find that my mum had given them away!
> ...


To be fair, neither would have been happy motoring from Staffordshire to Plymouth - she gave them to a chap who'd just come out of a severe bout of depression and needed a lift. By the time he'd finished with them, they were concourse condition...


----------

